# amazing newer anarcho-punk



## Primitive (Jul 2, 2015)

This bands whole discography is absolutly amazing, honestly i dont think their influences even as much compare, which would obviously be the likes of conflict, icons of filth, a touch of crass etc. Lyrics are powerful and audible, you just have to listen to all their shit cause its all powerful as fuck. This however is one of my favorites by them


----------



## Peace (Jul 2, 2015)

I like the song you posted! I'll have to give them some more listening, thanks for sharing!


----------

